# Question - Smoke unit leaking smoke fluid



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have at least 2 (maybe more) smoke units with the bottom seal leaking alot of smoke fluid.
My 282 and my 332AC will leave a puddle of fluid. Should I just replace bottom seal from Jeff Kane or get a tube of Permatex Gasket Sealer and use old seal. Have you had this happen?
Screws are tight.


----------



## JMedwick (Feb 11, 2017)

I have this happen. My solution is to put in less fluid at any one time so that wick can soak it up before adding more.


----------



## Chuck7612 (Jul 2, 2017)

If the screws are super tight, I would try the sealer applied to the seams inside the chamber. I stripped screws on one once. I'd clean the area first with Dawn followed by isopropyl before applying the sealer.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have broke the head of one of those screws right in half. 

Thanks guys. I will have to do something. Its making a mess. Plus wasting smoke fluid. They make about a 4 inch around puddle. I figured I was putting too much in.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

#1, drill out the old screw, re-tap, and put in a new screw, part # S183....#2, I also use a bit of sealer, high-temp RTV..I never used to but I do now.


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

I got to fix my 307, I just noticed my track is wet after cleaning. Or maybe I just over filled it. Bummer.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

You would think the wick would soak it all up but evidently it doesn't. I see this is a problem that is
not mine alone. I would rather put too much fluid in than too little. Too little and you take the chance of burning the wick or the wire.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Mopac I being that I am from the automotive world, shop, not sales as you were, I lean toward RTV. All it takes is a light skim. You can't get carried away and use too much of that stuff. It will seal those gaskets.

Kenny


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks Kenny, LOL another lifetime supply of something. I am sure it dries out.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Ironically mopac a tube of Hi-Temp RTV will indeed last you a life time and beyond. Unless you use RTV for what it is designed for, automotive use, the small amount you will need for a smoke box is miniscule. I noticed flyernut said he now uses it for all of his smoke boxes now too. It is designed to never dry in any application so the the tube will not dry out either. Just keep the cap on tight. If you forget to put the cap back on and leave the end exposed to the air, it is still useable after you dig down a bit and get the dried amount out. Don't ask me how I know this. I started using RTV on the smoke box gaskets when I tore one taking it off and had no others to use. Now like flyernut I use it all the time. Just remember less is more. Just put a light skim coat on and leave it sit a couple of minutes then put the gasket or seal back on and you are good to go. 

Kenny


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Sounds good Kenny. I have a new to me steamer coming in the mail tomorrow. Tracking says it is at my post office. It has the wrong tender but I have a nice correct one. I have a box car that has not moved since Dec 28. Somewhere in PA. I have not got my 600.00 stimulus money either. I ran an online search for it. Says it was mailed Jan 6. Why they did not direct deposit it I do not know. When I saw it was mailed I thought "oh boy".
Our mail system is a mess.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Mopac I saw that Jan 6 date too. If you read more it says if you are to get a mailed check, which I am, maybe, then a letter will arrive ahead of the 600.00 check. I don't do direct deposit. That is just what happened with the first 1200.00 check. Thing was, I got the 1200.00 check THEN the notice letter. I don't know who is screwed up worse, the IRS or the mail.
That Green Bay & Western reefer I posted the other day came in 4 days from Pittsburg!! Shocker for sure seeing as how you got a box car that hasn't moved since Dec.25. from the same area.


----------

